# first fattys



## rodneyhiller (Jul 12, 2013)

Cheddar, provolone, pepperoni, jalapeño, pork sausage and ground beef













20130711_153515.jpg



__ rodneyhiller
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 12, 2013)

That is going to be some good eaten.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking good!  Be sure to show us how it turns out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## rodneyhiller (Jul 12, 2013)

20130711_161108.jpg



__ rodneyhiller
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice looking weave

David


----------



## rodneyhiller (Jul 12, 2013)

20130711_213122.jpg



__ rodneyhiller
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2013)

Those look great. Excellent bacon weave.


----------



## rodneyhiller (Jul 12, 2013)

20130711_213249.jpg



__ rodneyhiller
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2013)

Great Looking Fatties, bet they were tasty!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good lookin fatties there Rodney!

Bill


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2013)

You never forget your first.... great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 16, 2013)

Those look goooooooooooooooooooooood   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tropez (Jul 17, 2013)

This thread is mouth watering. I need to find me some bacon weaving instructions for sure...


----------



## terrymn (Jul 17, 2013)

tropez - I just did my first bacon weave and was a bit intimidated too ("how the hell do people do this??") but it's not too bad - and once you get going really easy.  I have a fatty in for about another 45 minutes or so and will post the construction photos and results tonight (unless it's a flaming failure) if you think that "how to weave bacon" would be useful...   Happy smokin! tk


----------



## terrymn (Jul 17, 2013)

Also - forgot to say - Great looking fatties, Rodney!!!


----------



## rdwhahb (Jul 18, 2013)

newbie here... is the beef on the bottom or the sausage?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 21, 2013)

tropez said:


> This thread is mouth watering. I need to find me some bacon weaving instructions for sure...


Rodney- Nice job on the fatties. Pretty sweet!  Regarding the weave, there is a stick in the Fatty Forum (lol) (That cracks me up thinking there is really a fatty forum, haha)

on how to do the weave. 

TerryMN does a great job in his fatty post of showing his weaved bacon out flat and it is easier to do it that way then the method shown in the sticky, but you will get the idea. 

Keep the fatties going, just don't try to eat them all at once!


----------

